# Photo sharing online but cant download or save...which site?



## esumitkumar (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

I want to upload pics and wanna share them online but I dont want viewers to download them..Is there any free photo sharing site offering this ?

TIA
Sumit


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 22, 2006)

well this will be difficult, because if someone is viewing an image it is downloaded on his comp, and then how do u stop him. If heÂ´s clever he will get the image somehow


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 22, 2006)

Your concepts are not clear dude! 
the image has to be downloaded on any computer to be viewed.

Check your thoughts on the word SHARING, what do u mean by sharing if you dont want to share.

Web is all about open source & sharing. If you dont want then dont upload the images. You seems to actually want to tell others that you have those images but you dont want them to have it on their desktop.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhai logon

i was saying ki u can view them online but u cant right click and do save picture as ....

hai aisi koi site?


----------



## rajesh (Jan 23, 2006)

It is a waste of time cos anyway u can download the image as the others pointed out.

Maybe u can put all the images as a slideshow in a flash presentation and upload it ur  space on the web.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 23, 2006)

Not possible as others allready said.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 23, 2006)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Bhai logon
> 
> i was saying ki u can view them online but u cant right click and do save picture as ....
> 
> hai aisi koi site?


bhaiya aisa koi tarika nahi hai kyoonki dekhte wakt woh image uske computer ke temporary folder mein save ho chuki hoti hai.

dhanyawad


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 24, 2006)

> Maybe u can put all the images as a slideshow in a flash presentation and upload it ur space on the web



At least a nice suggestion...can u teach me how ?


----------



## icecoolz (Jan 24, 2006)

even a flash presentation wont help. With a flash presentation what you create is a flash file which is a .swf. This wll get physically downloaded onto the system and one can easily open this file (plenty of flash decompilers out there). My suggestion would be to watermark all your images with your name or something. So that even if people download if they try to reuse it then people will know it is yours. Thats what most popular sites nowadays do.


----------



## siriusb (Jan 24, 2006)

Watermarking is the best method available right now.
One other method, if u can alter your site, is to create a transparent gif/png as the same size as the original image and display it exactly  over it. This only keeps n00bs from your images. You can additionally prevent right clicking on images only to keep more n00bs out.


----------



## suhasingale (Jan 24, 2006)

siriusb said:
			
		

> Watermarking is the best method available right now.
> One other method, if u can alter your site, is to create a transparent gif/png as the same size as the original image and display it exactly  over it. This only keeps n00bs from your images. You can additionally prevent right clicking on images only to keep more n00bs out.



Well dude... otherwise the images can also be captured using the PRINTSCREEN option in windows.


----------



## Febians (Jan 24, 2006)

Exactly... no matter what you do... PrintScreen would nullify all yr efforts. 

As far as SirusB's suggestion is concerned... many artists try this to avoid ppl gettin their works but using a transparent layer wont help either there are many extensions in FFox itself that helps you get images behind such transparent backgrounds. Backgroundimage Saver - Firefox Extension

Also extensions are available to get the right click functionality although blocked by the site. 

My suggestion would be put a watermark in such a way that ppl who do save it... have to "destroy" the image b4 using it for other use. <assuming thats yr biggest concern here>


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 24, 2006)

Well u got plenty of suggestions but I tell u that there are 17 methods of protecting or (should I say guarding) the images & all methods fail.

Last 5 years I have discussed this on plenty of forums & only method which is full proof is not to upload the images on the web...........................but then you will miss so much of this wonderfull web.

Web is for sharing.


----------



## suhasingale (Jan 25, 2006)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> Web is for sharing.



 Right said Ranjan


----------

